# Rhythm of the Rain



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Check these versions out. I really liked this tune as a young teenager.

1st is a newer version. 2nd version is the original version. The 3rd version is the old farts singing it recently. The 4th is a Chinese version (I think) that's 85% Chinese and 15% English. Four girls singing about the girl that left them....ummmmm......it's very good!

New, Dan Fogelberg version: 




Original w/paintings: 




OF version: 




Chinese version:


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

............


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry it took a while Left, but Youtube takes forever to load for me, so I haven't had the time to check it out until now.

I still like the original by the Cascades the best, and the Chinese version isn't bad either, but I never have liked Dan Fogelberg, and this version of the song doesn't change that opinion for me.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I've never been a DF fan either, Jan.


----------

